# Free classical concert Sunday Oct 18th



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

My good friend Natalie Lin is leading a group of string musicians on Sunday Oct 18 from 3-4:30 pm at the First Evangelical Church on Holman. The groups name is Kinetic. It is not your typical approach as they perform standing up so there is a lot of movement and interaction. Here is a link to their facebook site for this event.

https://www.facebook.com/events/494360040738790/


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

More info.

http://www.chron.com/entertainment/...der-of-the-pack-Violinist-to-helm-6570487.php


----------

